# Vivienne Westwood's type: is she SEE or IEE?



## Straystuff (May 23, 2014)

Fi is definitely there but after that I get confused. Help please?


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

Doesn't seem SEE. No idea what her type is though.


----------



## Pancreatic Pandora (Aug 16, 2013)

The beginning seemed very Fi.

When she says "I've always been able to make things. I think at the age of five I could've made a pair of shoes. You have to know where to start" it reminds me of the practical skills of sensors.

In Socionics Ni is supposedly related to feelings of the movement of time, how quick or slow its pacing is. When she says "You have to go faster than the system, that's what I learned", it reminded me of that.

When she talks about clothing it seemed more Se oriented and using clothing as a medium to express yourself sounds like something Gamma SFs tend to be good at. But she's a fashion designer so... However, the way she devalues simple clothing in favour of clothing that makes you stand out sounded like a rejection of Si over Se. More focused on creating impact and on appearances over subjective sensations. "People think that if they wear something simple, a non saying (? dunno what she's saying there), that somehow they themselves will emerge all the more stunning and beautiful from it. It's not true, no, not even true of Christie Torrington".

That's all I could get from the video. Is she necessarily an extrovert though? What about ESI or EII?


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Iee, lots of Fi, intuitive, externally focused. Don't see much Fe or Se to be honest, no Ti or Te.

The whole fashion designer kind of implies Si...however she barely talks from a Si perspective ;\....>.> and I find that as IEE I somehow end up doing a lot of Si-Te related stuff...because I can / am good at it & its sort of relaxing, well either that or one just ends up in those places for some dumb reason.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

I think she's an ESI. Definitely a rational type.


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

I don't see the intuition.


----------



## Straystuff (May 23, 2014)

Pancreatic Pandora said:


> The beginning seemed very Fi.
> 
> When she says "I've always been able to make things. I think at the age of five I could've made a pair of shoes. You have to know where to start" it reminds me of the practical skills of sensors.
> 
> ...


I was actually wondering about ESI too, only her quick answers made me go with extraversion. I do think she might prefer Se over Si: she used to be a punk and something about that doesn't seem very Si to me :'D

But really there's the fact that I don't really know what SEE and ESI look like in real life. You don't see that many of them online either. That's why I took such an interest on her: potential SEE/ESI example for future reference.


----------



## Pancreatic Pandora (Aug 16, 2013)

Straystuff said:


> I was actually wondering about ESI too, only her quick answers made me go with extraversion. I do think she might prefer Se over Si: she used to be a punk and something about that doesn't seem very Si to me :'D
> 
> But really there's the fact that I don't really know what SEE and ESI look like in real life. You don't see that many of them online either. That's why I took such an interest on her: potential SEE/ESI example for future reference.


Yeah, I watched a couple of videos of her out of curiosity, it's the first time I ever see this woman, and my impression is of ESI. She somehow seems more Fi than Se.

Eeeh I can't remember any famous (or you know, people you can find on the internet ) examples of Gamma SF at the moment. I'm sure they are out there but the ones I've heard I just never cared about.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

I already linked Jamie Oliver in a different thread who I am absolutely certain of being an ESI as another gamma SF celebrity example. There's also Lana Del Ray and the singer from Swedish alternative rock band Kent from the top of my head.

I need to make some page where you can upload examples for people lol.

Fictive example that I think is good is Will Graham from Hannibal and then there's Lisa Simpson from the Simpsons and I wonder if Hermione Granger isn't one from the Harry Potter series.


----------



## Straystuff (May 23, 2014)

Entropic said:


> I already linked Jamie Oliver in a different thread who I am absolutely certain of being an ESI as another gamma SF celebrity example. There's also Lana Del Ray and the singer from Swedish alternative rock band Kent from the top of my head.
> 
> I need to make some page where you can upload examples for people lol.
> 
> Fictive example that I think is good is Will Graham from Hannibal and then there's Lisa Simpson from the Simpsons and I wonder if Hermione Granger isn't one from the Harry Potter series.


Thank you, that really helps! 

No but honestly I think that sort of page would be great. 

There are a lot of people on the forums saying stuff like "this person is type X 'cause he/she uses the function Y and Z in this order" but they leave it there and never really elaborate what the person actually does, _how_ they show those functions. It's really frustrating. 

So far I've got some idea what Fe and Fi look like in a person and I've tried to analyze the differences in some videos but honestly I have no idea how accurate they are 'cause it's just how I see the difference :S Well-analyzed reference material would be great.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

The_Wanderer said:


> I don't see the intuition.


...well I didn't see Ne ^^; but there were some signs of Ni. I saw no Se or Si :\...so ye strong Fi with Ni-ishness and no sign of sensing only makes sense for IEE since she is extroverted.

 however if I were in her place I'd have run off on a tangent into politics and other shit so idk..

<.<...she made that anarchist sign...respect.


----------

